# Moler Clay substrate



## french47 (9 Sep 2012)

I have just bought these clay granules  said to be moler clay as used for Cat litter without the perfume.
It cost me £32 for 40 litres and that included Parcel force delivery.
Now all I have to do is see if it works, I am still awaiting my 125 gallon tank.
Cheers


----------



## Danny (9 Sep 2012)

Cat litter from tesco would of cost £12 and saved you £20........the perfume is really not that bad and nothing to warrant it not being used imo.


----------



## french47 (9 Sep 2012)

Hi Danny,

I did think of Tesco cat litter and I did ask the question, Antipofish posted a reply on Aug 21 saying in effect do not put scented cat litter in your tank, Use Bonsai clay granules which is just what I am going to do.
Cheers mate


----------



## foxfish (9 Sep 2012)

There is nothing wrong with the substrate you have bought but there is nothing wrong with washed cat litter either


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2012)

french47 said:
			
		

> ...Now all I have to do is see if it works...


Why wouldn't it work mate? Have you read the Akadama sticky at the top of this Substrates section? Your clay is very similar stuff as Akadama so if you fail it won't be because the molar clay doesn't "work." There are hundreds of things that can go wrong, and there are as many mistakes made as there are the number of hobbyists around. Using molar clay is not one of those mistakes.

To gain confidence in molar clay and to learn why it can't "not work", check any of these threads:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7778
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21198
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12437
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6316

You may also be interested in the thread below which provided information on how to fortify your molar clay with nutrients if desired.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11372

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (9 Sep 2012)

french47 said:
			
		

> Hi Danny,
> 
> I did think of Tesco cat litter and I did ask the question, Antipofish posted a reply on Aug 21 saying in effect do not put scented cat litter in your tank, Use Bonsai clay granules which is just what I am going to do.
> Cheers mate



I think what i would have said was that you need to wash it first, and that my preference would be to use what you have sensibly bought over cat litter having had an appaling experience with the stuff myself.  People will say its fine, others will say otherwise.  As with most things in this hobby, what works for one wont for another and vice versa.

I don't think you will regret your choice though


----------

